# Need product for under-body corrosion/surface rust



## garyd (Feb 18, 2019)

I'm looking for a product, preferably a spray product, that can be applied to all of the aluminum and hose ends on the underside of the chassis to combat and eliminate the white corrosion caused from large temperature swings in humid locations. Don't care if it's homemade or purchased.  I'll probably use something like Ospho to neutralize and prevent surface rust on the steel parts.


----------



## Cruze-mahn (Aug 16, 2019)

Have you tried using Nyalic? I've been using it for years and it works great for rust prevention.


----------



## garyd (Aug 16, 2019)

Thank you for the info. I'll look for it on the net.


----------

